# Lathe Time



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Since Lady Linda had her eye surgery... I have had the shop all to myself... And I have done some turning... I will be doing a demo in July at the Gulf Coast Woodturners monthly meeting... It will be on "Airbrushing on Woodturnings", and here are some pieces I turned and airbrushed...


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

The other piece...


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

These are beautiful -__ show off! And blame me about shop time.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mighty good lookin, Bill...but for the life of me..I can't understand HOW you did it . LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very cool!

Bottom one reminds me of a table cloth my Grandmother used


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

mr bill said:


> I will be doing a demo in July at the Gulf Coast Woodturners monthly meeting...QUOTE]
> 
> More info please....
> 
> Also very nice piece!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

FN - 

GCWA meets at the Trini Mendenhall Community Center on the 3rd Saturday of each month.

1414 Wirt Road in the Spring Branch area of Houston.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with Tortuga.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice Bill. I am looking forward to the demo. Keep enjoying the shop while it is yours.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Incredible work there Bill!! Thanks for sharing..j


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow! And Wow!


----------

